# Another squirrel dog question..



## ztc (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking at getting my first squirrel dog and was wondering witch sex to get? I'm leaning towards a fiest of some sort. My girlfriend wants me to get a German short hair pointer but I don't know nothing about them, where they stand in the squirrel dog world? Also any reason not to get them fixed?


----------



## Jim P (Jan 19, 2011)

My little Brittany will tree a squirrel, and a GSP is a very verstle dog.


----------



## funderburkjason (Jan 19, 2011)

If you are looking for a squirrel dog go with a breed that has squirrel hunting bloodlines such as fiest or a cur. You may can get other breeds to tree a squirrel but the odds are not in you favor.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 19, 2011)

Get this book: "Squirrel Dog Basics," by David Osborn at Treetop Publications. I promise it's worth every penny.


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 19, 2011)

I just bought that book and read it.  It is now for sale for $20.00 bucks plus postage.  

Let me know if you want it. 

Marshall


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 19, 2011)

The only reason not to get it "fixed" is if it turns out to be a good dog and you or one of your friends want a pup out of it.


----------



## Hoghunter12 (Jan 19, 2011)

If u have the money to spend git a started dog. They are a little more expensive than a pup but u don't have to worry abt trying to train the dog. It is already trained.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 19, 2011)

Since this is your first squirrel dog I would go with a feist. Research your bloodlines and pick one known to be early easy starters or get a started dog. Two key ingredients to training a squirrel dog; breeding, and time. Lots and lots of time.


----------



## wclawrence (Jan 19, 2011)

since this is your first squirrel dog I would go with a cur.  Get them in the woods early and take them a lot.


----------



## ztc (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone like one sex over the other? Why?


----------



## injun joe (Jan 21, 2011)

And why would you prefer the cur as a first dog?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

ejs1980 said:


> Since this is your first squirrel dog I would go with a feist. Research your bloodlines and pick one known to be early easy starters or get a started dog. Two key ingredients to training a squirrel dog; breeding, and time. Lots and lots of time.


That book has great info about most any breed of dog that has ever been used on squirrels: Their disposition,hunting style,etc...That would be a well-spent 20 bucks,imho.   You're very right about the time,ejs!


ztc said:


> Anyone like one sex over the other? Why?


For me,female dogs are a little easier to train,generally speaking.


injun joe said:


> And why would you prefer the cur as a first dog?


James Parnell,in South Carolina, breeds some of the best curs around. That's the only cur breed I've ever owned.They are known for being early starters on treeing.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 21, 2011)

Crackerdave mr Parnell breeds some good dogs. I don't really consider them a cur but more like somewhere inbetween a feist and cur.  I don't have anything against curs. Have one at the house now. She will do what it takes to tree even when they aren't moving.  She has alot more range than I would want in a squirrel dog unless you want to coon hunt it also. Of course some curs hunt close like a feist but then why have the cur. I reccomend you try to find some people around you that maybe have both and let you hunt with them and see what you like. There were several times last weekend when I was hunting in woods you can barely see fifteen yards in  then hear her tree and look at the garmin and she's 450+ yards away only to get there and it been a den tree. Several times thinking I should have bought the feist. Probably wouldn't have treed anything but wouldn't have spent two hours trying to get to three trees.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

ejs1980 said:


> Crackerdave mr Parnell breeds some good dogs. I don't really consider them a cur but more like somewhere inbetween a feist and cur.  I don't have anything against curs. Have one at the house now. She will do what it takes to tree even when they aren't moving.  She has alot more range than I would want in a squirrel dog unless you want to coon hunt it also. Of course some curs hunt close like a feist but then why have the cur. I reccomend you try to find some people around you that maybe have both and let you hunt with them and see what you like. There were several times last weekend when I was hunting in woods you can barely see fifteen yards in  then hear her tree and look at the garmin and she's 450+ yards away only to get there and it been a den tree. Several times thinking I should have bought the feist. Probably wouldn't have treed anything but wouldn't have spent two hours trying to get to three trees.



That's true - they are generally long-range dogs,especially the bigger ones. Mine was very small for a Parnell Carolina cur,and was just right for a wore-out old man like me.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 21, 2011)

A female will come in heat, sometimes in the middle of hunting season, so you won't be able to hunt her, especially around other dogs.

A male tends to pee and poop (mark) a lot when you first let them out of the dog box, which can get aggravating.

I don't think the sex matters much when talking about training them. Ive seen males and females that were hard to start/train. It just depends on the individual dog and their breeding.

...But, everyone has there own opinion and experiences.


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had them all. A feist is a better handling dog, an the squirrels don't timber out quite as bad, the dog uses his eyes, ears, and nose. the cur uses mostly his nose, the feist eats less, and does not get out as far, I like the Womack, and George Cauley, bred feist they start early and can also be comp. dogs I love to hunt them in ATFA hunts, I like the Jack Russels also, We use to hunt them till I hunted With Gilbert Womack, His Family Has hunted these for years, they hunt good with other dogs, Jack Russels have a bad streak some times and want to fight,at the tree. But are good dogs as long as you just want to hunt them by them self.s


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Jan 21, 2011)

Call Gilbert Womack. They are A few on here that have got dogs from them, I have A Young Female that might be for sale She is 6months old and has tree a few in the wild, She is good looking feist with a very loud mouth


----------



## cowgirl1 (Feb 4, 2011)

To me - it depends on who is going to hunt the dog. As for me - I like a close ranged dog, my husband likes a hard hunter.  He prefers a cur. I prefer a fiest. We both agree however, that Females are so much easier to train early on. We normally only hunt females. (even with our coon dogs)
But in reality it is your decision. What do you like? My suggestion is before you buy something, do your homework. Get in the woods with as many different type dogs you can possibly hunt behind. You will form your own opinion real quick. Good Luck! Happy Hunting.


----------

